# Help interpreting results - dip at 70Hz



## kilteda4 (Jan 7, 2014)

I am looking for some help interpreting these results before I apply any EQ. I am confused by the dip at 70Hz. Crossover is set at 80Hz. Is this normal?

Green is sub only, red is sub and front speakers


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you have a 30-31 foot dimension in the room? Can you take a measurement a couple feet behind your listening position?


----------



## kilteda4 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, yes I would approximate that my kitchen wall is about that distance. Living room is very open plan unfortunately and HT is still studs 

Here is the new graph, I moved the UMIK back by approximately 6'


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

That's better. Can you move your sub (or one of your subs) to the midpoint of that 30-31 foot dimension and re-measure from your listening position?


----------



## kilteda4 (Jan 7, 2014)

OK so I moved the sub (only have one) to the half way point, and measured with the mic at the seating position (not 6' back). I did not adjust the sub distance in the pre/pro or change any crossover settings. 

First graph is sub only and comparison between two positions
Second graph is Sub and speakers comparison between two positions


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Combined with the speakers, the null seems to be gone. If you're willing to experiment, try sliding the sub in 6-inch increments rearward and forward of the 1/2 way point. A couple measurements in each direction might help fine tune subwoofer placement.


----------

